# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  پزشکی یا داروسازی تو این مدت باقی مونده؟به شدت نیاز به تجربتون دارم!

## king of konkur

سلام دوستان. خب خیلیا که منو نمیشناسن، به قولی been a while. سلامی مجدد به قدیمی ها و سلام به کنکوری های جدید.
مقدمه چینی نمیکنم. با توجه به موضوع تاپیک به شدت نیاز به تجربه و کمکتون نیاز دارم.
من مهندسی کامپیوتر صنعتی اصفهان میخوندم که سال 96 تبرو برداشتم زدم به ریشه خودم و بهشت رو ول کردم که پزشکی بخونم. خب خیلی علاقه به پزشکی و داروسازی دارم. ولی خب میدونین مهندسی کامپیوتر صنعتی اصفهان کم چیزی نیست  :Yahoo (2):  
97 کنکور دادم و خب خراب شد. نشد. یادمه هفته قبل کنکور 97 با رتبه سنجشم اینجا جولان میدادم و شدیدا دچار غرور کاذب شده بودم. اما بعد کنکور و روز اعلام نتایج صدام در نمیومد. باورم نمیشد. نشد چیزی که می خواستم. متاسفانه اون آخر انتخاب رشته من چنتا روانشناسی زده بودم و اصلا فکرشم نمیکردم انتخاب رشتم به روانشناسیا برسه که رسید! روانشناسی شیراز. ثبت نام نکردم. با توجه به اینکه معافیت تحصیلیم داشت تموم میشد و خب دوبار هم روزانه قبول شده بودم مستقیم به خدمت نامقدس سربازی لبیک گفتم و اعزام شدم :/ فردی از دیار صنعتی اصفهان با کوله باری از خرخونی شد یه سرباز صفر به قول معروف آشخور که بسیار اذیت شد. هرروز به خودم لعنت میفرستادم که خداااااااا کاش دستم میشکست و انصراف نمی دادم. اما خب گذشته برنمیگرده. در حقیقت نسبت به مهندسی راضی هم نبودم. همیشه از تجربی ترس داشتم. ولی به شدت دلم میخواست پزشک شم. پدرم پرستاره و من از بچگی توی همین جو بزرگ شدم. اشتباه اولم توی دبیرستان بود که ریاضی رفتم. ولی خب بالاخره 97 تصمیم گرفتم بجنگم. جنگیدم نشد. با خودم عهد کردم بعد سربازی حقمو از کنکور میگیرم. به قول بندیکت کامبربچ fail again, fail better. ناامید نشدم. درس گرفتم از شکستم.
پارسال با کش و قوس های فراوان روز کنکور 98 مرخصی گرفتم که سر جلسه کنکور برم. پس از یک سال دوری از درس. بدون هیچ خوندنی. درصدام اینا شدن. (میخواستم عکس کارناممو بفرستم ولی نمیدونم چرا آپلود نمیکنه :/ )
ادبیات34.7 عربی 61.4 معارف 76 زبان 84
ریاضی 47.1 زیست30.1  فیزیک 45.2 شیمی 25.1
با توجه به این که هیچی نخونده بودم به نظرم بدم نزدم:/ شرایط عجیب سربازی(البته همیشه سخت هم نبود) و یک سال دوری از درس بدون یک خط درس خوندن اینا شد.
پیش پای شما سربازیم چند روزیه تموم شده. مقداری کسالت داشتم. به قولی مشکوک به این مستر کرونا بودم که خب بهتر شدم خداروشکر. امروز تصمیم گرفتم استارت درس خوندنمو بزنم. با شیمی شروع کردم. چون به شدت تو درس شیمی معلولم! بالاترین درصدی که توی آزمونا زدم 62 بوده و توی کنکور هم هیچوقت موفق نبودم توی درس شیمی. فیلمای آقاجانی رو دیدم. چقدر خوبه ایشون. حیف سه ماه وقت دارم و کلی فیلم شیمی ندیده. 
حجم دروس میترسونه منو. به شدت در دروس عمومی مشکلی ندارم! عربی رو سال 97 94.7 زدم. زبان 85.4زدم. معارف 70.7 زدم و ادبیات 60. شاید به جز ادبیات بتونم بگم واقعا تو عمومی استادم. ولی خب وقتم کمه! شاید اگه از 3 ماه بیشتر وقت داشتم هیچوقت این تاپیک رو درست نمیکردم.
3 ماه وقت دارم تقریبا. میخوام نشون بدم میشه تو این 3 ماه پزشک یا داروساز شد. با ساعت مطالعه شدیداً بالا هم مشکلی ندارم. میشه لطفا راهنماییم کنین تو این سه ماه چیکار کنم؟ اگه قراره فصل بذارم کنار چه فصلایی رو بذارم کنار؟ این آخرین کنکور نظام قدیم و با توجه به سن بابا بزرگ وار من آخرین شانس منه. تو درس ریاضی و فیزیک قوی هستم. البته خب یادم رفته الان و قطعا باید بخونم. لطفا راهنماییم کنین دوستان. خیلی ممنونم.

----------


## Poilt

Hey mr robot 
 شاید منم تکرار شما باشم سربازی چطوربود؟

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*سلام . افرین به ارادتون ... من که چند سال پشت کنکورم با این همه کلاس و معلم کنکور  درصدای کنکور 98 شما تو بعضی درسا از من بیشتره ...خب من شیمیم خوبه  از شیمی شروع کنم ...این ترتیبی که میگم خوبه ...سعی کنید روزانه 4 ساعت وقت بزارید .... قدم اول = استوکیومتری  یک هفته /// بعدی ترمودینامیک چهار جلسه کافیه ...محلول  5 جلسه 4 ساعته ....سینتیک و تعادل حدود 10 روز ..اسیدوباز و ترکیب الی و با هم بخونید تو یه باکس باشن  حدود 2 هفته /// ساختار اتم و تناوبی و ترکیب یونی  8 تا 10 روز  و کووالانسی 5 روز ..اخری هم الکتروشیمی باشه .....به نظرم از کتاب موج ازمون و خط ویژه استفاده کنید  ...بعدش اگه دوست داشتی همایش نکته تستی براش شرکت کن ...... زیست هم اگه دوست داری میتونی اول مباحث مشترک و بخونی  یا تا اخر فروردین دوم و سوم و فقط تمرکز کنی روشون چون خیلی مهمن ...و از اول اردیبهشت بری سراغ پیش و در کنارش پایه رو مرور داشته باشی  .... سعی کنید از فصلایی که روتین تر و دلچسب تر هستن شروع کنید مثل ایمنی عصبی حواس هورمون .... خط ویژه خوبه و متن کتاب و سوال های کانون و گزینه ....*

----------


## Mysterious

*با این درصدا رتبه سال ۹۷ باید زیر ۵۰۰۰ میشد

ر.ا: بخون درصدات خیلی خوبن ایشالا قبول میشی*-*
*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*برای داروسازی بهتره زمین هم کمی بخونی 5و6و7 و 9 سوم و 5 تا 8 پیش حدود 50 درصده .....دینی هم فقط کتاب و خط ویژه و زرد عمومی .... زبانتون هم که خوبه  ... ادبیات هم اول بیاین تا اخر فروردین یا تا هفته اول اردیبهشت مباحث سخت یعنی ارایه و زبان فارسی و خوب یاد بگیری ...کتاب موج ازمون خوبه و زرد عمومی ...از نظام جدید دستور فقط واج شناسی حذفه ...بقیه رو بخونید مخصوصا ساختمان واژه ... برای لغت و تاریخ ادبیات یا بعد عید شروع کنید یا روزی 8 تا 10 تا حفظ کنید ...قرابت هم که فقط تست میخواد ... درس های مشترک دو نظام = رستم و اشکبوس / حمله حیدری/ کباب غاز / کوزت / مائده های زمینی / خسرو/ در سایه سار نخل ولایت / دیباچه گلستان / قاضی بست /سه پرسش / کبوتر طوق دار / زاغ و کبک // بوی جوی مولیان .../// شبنم عشق // نی نامه /// مناجات سنایی / کاوه دادخواه /// مناظره خسرو و فرهاد /// بارقه های شعر فارسی //مست و هوشیار ... دماوندیه /// شب کویر /// خوان هشتم // قصه عینکم //اخرین درس*

----------


## Nima_lovee

سلام
این عمومی هایی که دارید خیلی خوبن و به نوعی با اینا میتونید رتبتونو به مقدار زیادی پایین بیارید.
میمونن تخصصی ها . با توجه به اینکه مهندسی کامپیوتر اصفهان بودید مشخصا پایه خوبی توی ریاضی و فیزیک دارید که با یه برنامه مناسب و درست میتونید این دوتا به نقطه قوت خودتون تبدیل کنید.
اما خب حتما نیاز دارید روی شیمی و زیست وقت زیاد تری بزارید تا درصدتون کافی باشه.
بنظر من که قطعا میشه.
شما نیاز دارید رتبه حدود 10 هزار کشوری بیارید برای هدفی که میخواید.
موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## a.t.n

پیغام خصوصی تون رو چک کنید 
راستی سال 97 به خاطر میارید که کدوم درسا سخت تر بودن ؟
امسال ادبیات و ریاضی بود

----------


## heavymakeup

بهترین راه اینه که برنامه ی آزمون های قلم چی یا گاج رو به جای دو هفته یکبار , هفته ای یبار از خودت امتحان بگیری
هر جا رو نتونستی توی یه هفته یا توی پله جبرانیش برسونی , ناخودآگاه حذف میشه
نگران نباش
تو پایه ت خیلی قویه
9 ماه زمان برای ادم های اماتوره
تو میتونی توی همین 4 ماه هم بهترین نتیجه رو بگیری
واقعا ارادت ستودنیه دوسته من
مطمئن باش از هیچ کمکی برات دریغ نمیکنم
من از الان تا روز کنکورت در خدمتم  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Eli..

من فارغ التحصیل نظام جدید با پایه خوب هستم.ولی با این حال شرایط شما از من بهتره������خوش بحالتون .من واسه خودم ی پا مشاورم.تو این سه ماه اگه تلاش کنی قطعا پزشکی قبولی

----------


## Eli..

منم همین کارو میکنم .چون تازه شروع کردم برنامه دوهفته ای کانون رو ی هفته ای اجرا میکنم.به نظر شما با سطح درسی متوسط هم میشه از الان موفق شد؟؟

----------


## ساراخانم

رتبتون سال۹۷ چند شد؟

----------


## ساراخانم

> *سلام . افرین به ارادتون ... من که چند سال پشت کنکورم با این همه کلاس و معلم کنکور  درصدای کنکور 98 شما تو بعضی درسا از من بیشتره ...خب من شیمیم خوبه  از شیمی شروع کنم ...این ترتیبی که میگم خوبه ...سعی کنید روزانه 4 ساعت وقت بزارید .... قدم اول = استوکیومتری  یک هفته /// بعدی ترمودینامیک چهار جلسه کافیه ...محلول  5 جلسه 4 ساعته ....سینتیک و تعادل حدود 10 روز ..اسیدوباز و ترکیب الی و با هم بخونید تو یه باکس باشن  حدود 2 هفته /// ساختار اتم و تناوبی و ترکیب یونی  8 تا 10 روز  و کووالانسی 5 روز ..اخری هم الکتروشیمی باشه .....به نظرم از کتاب موج ازمون و خط ویژه استفاده کنید  ...بعدش اگه دوست داشتی همایش نکته تستی براش شرکت کن ...... زیست هم اگه دوست داری میتونی اول مباحث مشترک و بخونی  یا تا اخر فروردین دوم و سوم و فقط تمرکز کنی روشون چون خیلی مهمن ...و از اول اردیبهشت بری سراغ پیش و در کنارش پایه رو مرور داشته باشی  .... سعی کنید از فصلایی که روتین تر و دلچسب تر هستن شروع کنید مثل ایمنی عصبی حواس هورمون .... خط ویژه خوبه و متن کتاب و سوال های کانون و گزینه ....*


میشه یکم توضیح بدین
رتبه ها تون تو این سال ها چند اومده؟ چقدر میخوندین؟
دلیل چندسال پشت کنکور بودن تون چیه؟
میخوام از تجربیاتتون استفاده کنم

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ساراخانم


میشه یکم توضیح بدین
رتبه ها تون تو این سال ها چند اومده؟ چقدر میخوندین؟
دلیل چندسال پشت کنکور بودن تون چیه؟
میخوام از تجربیاتتون استفاده کنم


دیگه گفتن نداره عزیزم ...چند سال پشت کنکوری و  افسردگی ... فقط باید بخونیم*

----------


## ساراخانم

> *
> دیگه گفتن نداره عزیزم ...چند سال پشت کنکوری و  افسردگی ... فقط باید بخونیم*


امیدوارم امسال حتما نتیجه بگیرین :Yahoo (8):

----------


## king of konkur

> *سلام . افرین به ارادتون ... من که چند سال پشت کنکورم با این همه کلاس و معلم کنکور  درصدای کنکور 98 شما تو بعضی درسا از من بیشتره ...خب من شیمیم خوبه  از شیمی شروع کنم ...این ترتیبی که میگم خوبه ...سعی کنید روزانه 4 ساعت وقت بزارید .... قدم اول = استوکیومتری  یک هفته /// بعدی ترمودینامیک چهار جلسه کافیه ...محلول  5 جلسه 4 ساعته ....سینتیک و تعادل حدود 10 روز ..اسیدوباز و ترکیب الی و با هم بخونید تو یه باکس باشن  حدود 2 هفته /// ساختار اتم و تناوبی و ترکیب یونی  8 تا 10 روز  و کووالانسی 5 روز ..اخری هم الکتروشیمی باشه .....به نظرم از کتاب موج ازمون و خط ویژه استفاده کنید  ...بعدش اگه دوست داشتی همایش نکته تستی براش شرکت کن ...... زیست هم اگه دوست داری میتونی اول مباحث مشترک و بخونی  یا تا اخر فروردین دوم و سوم و فقط تمرکز کنی روشون چون خیلی مهمن ...و از اول اردیبهشت بری سراغ پیش و در کنارش پایه رو مرور داشته باشی  .... سعی کنید از فصلایی که روتین تر و دلچسب تر هستن شروع کنید مثل ایمنی عصبی حواس هورمون .... خط ویژه خوبه و متن کتاب و سوال های کانون و گزینه ....*


خیلی ممنونم. خب حقیقتا این جند سالی که کنکور دادم شیمیو فقط با مبتکران و سال 97 هم با خوردن کتاب درسی جلو رفتم اما نتیجه نمیگرفتم. امسال میخوام اگه بشه آقاجانی ببینم. من تو محلول ها فلجم برای مثال. و خب سینتیکی که استادم توش رو اگه با محلول ترکیب بزنن من کاملا گند میزنم. زیست رو هم منظورتون از مباحث مشترک مباحثیه که بین نظام قدیم و جدید مشترکه؟ به نظرت امسال مبحثی نخونم؟ گیاهیا با هم جانوریا با هم

----------


## king of konkur

> سلام
> این عمومی هایی که دارید خیلی خوبن و به نوعی با اینا میتونید رتبتونو به مقدار زیادی پایین بیارید.
> میمونن تخصصی ها . با توجه به اینکه مهندسی کامپیوتر اصفهان بودید مشخصا پایه خوبی توی ریاضی و فیزیک دارید که با یه برنامه مناسب و درست میتونید این دوتا به نقطه قوت خودتون تبدیل کنید.
> اما خب حتما نیاز دارید روی شیمی و زیست وقت زیاد تری بزارید تا درصدتون کافی باشه.
> بنظر من که قطعا میشه.
> شما نیاز دارید رتبه حدود 10 هزار کشوری بیارید برای هدفی که میخواید.
> موفق و پیروز باشید.


خیلی خیلی ممنونم ازتون. اره پایه ریاضی و فیزیکم قویه ولی خب در صورتی که وقت کافی بذارم بخونم. 3 ماه وقته و حجم انبوهی از درس. ترسناکه. میدونین چی میگم؟ ولی مطمئنم شدنیه

----------


## king of konkur

> بهترین راه اینه که برنامه ی آزمون های قلم چی یا گاج رو به جای دو هفته یکبار , هفته ای یبار از خودت امتحان بگیری
> هر جا رو نتونستی توی یه هفته یا توی پله جبرانیش برسونی , ناخودآگاه حذف میشه
> نگران نباش
> تو پایه ت خیلی قویه
> 9 ماه زمان برای ادم های اماتوره
> تو میتونی توی همین 4 ماه هم بهترین نتیجه رو بگیری
> واقعا ارادت ستودنیه دوسته من
> مطمئن باش از هیچ کمکی برات دریغ نمیکنم
> من از الان تا روز کنکورت در خدمتم


سلام خیلی ممنونم ازت که جواب دادی. پیشنهاد شما اینه که برنامه های ازمون های گاج یا قلمچیو تو سه ماه پیاده کنم؟ شدنیه؟ خب من قطعا باید تا اواسط خرداد تموم کنم که بتونم کنکورهای سال های قبل رو دوباره بررسی کنم. به نظرت چیکار کنم؟

----------


## king of konkur

> رتبتون سال۹۷ چند شد؟


سهمیه 5 درصد 1972 سهمیه منطقه دو 6672
ترازمم شد 9120 فکر کنم. کاملا افتضاح عمل کردم. کاملاً :/

----------


## heavymakeup

> سلام خیلی ممنونم ازت که جواب دادی. پیشنهاد شما اینه که برنامه های ازمون های گاج یا قلمچیو تو سه ماه پیاده کنم؟ شدنیه؟ خب من قطعا باید تا اواسط خرداد تموم کنم که بتونم کنکورهای سال های قبل رو دوباره بررسی کنم. به نظرت چیکار کنم؟


 معلومه که شدنیه !
اینجوری هم به تایم جمع بندیت میرسی نگران نباش
بهترین روشی که میدونم همینه
روی چند نفر هم جواب داده
یکیشونم داره دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد درس میخونه
در اصل یه تجربه ی به بار نشستس
امتحانشو پس داده

----------


## king of konkur

> معلومه که شدنیه !
> اینجوری هم به تایم جمع بندیت میرسی نگران نباش
> بهترین روشی که میدونم همینه
> روی چند نفر هم جواب داده
> یکیشونم داره دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد درس میخونه
> در اصل یه تجربه ی به بار نشستس
> امتحانشو پس داده


خیلی ممنونم ازت.

----------


## WickedSick

سلام!
اگه برنامه میخواین که این پست هست. میتونه کمکتون کنه برنامه استارت صفره. جمع بندی هم لحاظ شده!
برنامه ریزی کنکور برای شروع از الان و سطح پایین #نظام_قدیم

----------


## king of konkur

> Hey mr robot 
>  شاید منم تکرار شما باشم سربازی چطوربود؟


بیشتر بد. اتلاف وقته ولی خب آش کشک خالست دیگه...

----------


## ftm Honey

سلام من اولین کنکورم رو ۹۷ دادم و بد شد چون نخوندم کنکور ۹۸ هم مشکلی داشتم ک نشد بخونم امسالم تا الان علارغم شرایط ایده ال نخوندم ولی از امروز منم میخدام استارت بزنم برای این ۳ ماه واسه دندان پزشکی 
بچه ها یکم ب منم انرژی بدین و ایا کسی بوده ک تونسته باشه اینم بگم بجز ریاضی و عربی و زبان پایم قویه و مطالب سریع یادم میان وقتی میخونم و هوشمم همه میگن ک فوق العاده اس ....

----------


## king of konkur

خواستم بگم که شد...2441 منطقه دو
5330 کشوری

----------


## Mahdis79

> خواستم بگم که شد...2441 منطقه دو
> 5330 کشوری


یادمه که درگیر انتخاب رشته و مشاور بودید
چه رشته هایی زدید؟

----------


## king of konkur

> یادمه که درگیر انتخاب رشته و مشاور بودید
> چی قبول شدید؟ چه شهری؟


  مگه اومد نتایج ؟ -_-

----------


## king of konkur

> یادمه که درگیر انتخاب رشته و مشاور بودید
> چه رشته هایی زدید؟


خب ادیت شد. والا از دندون زدممممم از شمالی ترین جا تا جنوبی ترین جا
به همین منوال پزشکی
و دارو هم زدم. دو تا فیزیو هم اون اخر محض احتیاط زدم. 
امیدم ب دندون پردیسه. احتمال خیلی بالا میارم گرچه نیم نگاهیم ب دندون بندر و اینا روزانه دارم چون ظرفیت زیاد کردن و طبق کانون باید بیارم...

----------


## Mahdis79

> مگه اومد نتایج ؟ -_-


نه یه لحظه قاطی کردم :Y (457):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
میخواسم بگم چه رشته هایی زدید
نمیدونم‌چرا اینو نوشتم اصلا حالم خوب نیس امشب

----------


## Mahdis79

> خب ادیت شد. والا از دندون زدممممم از شمالی ترین جا تا جنوبی ترین جا
> به همین منوال پزشکی
> و دارو هم زدم. دو تا فیزیو هم اون اخر محض احتیاط زدم. 
> امیدم ب دندون پردیسه. احتمال خیلی بالا میارم گرچه نیم نگاهیم ب دندون بندر و اینا روزانه دارم چون ظرفیت زیاد کردن و طبق کانون باید بیارم...


اهاا ایشالله هر چی که به صلاحتونه قبول بشید :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## king of konkur

> نه یه لحظه قاطی کردم
> میخواسم بگم چه رشته هایی زدید
> نمیدونم‌چرا اینو نوشتم اصلا حالم خوب نیس امشب


استرس اعلام نتایجهههه :Yahoo (100):

----------


## king of konkur

> اهاا ایشالله هر چی که به صلاحتونه قبول بشید


ایشالا که دندون قبول شم ی جایی. مرسی. همچنین

----------


## Sh. Gg

تورو خدا به من بگین تو عموم ی چکار کردین برای هر درس

----------


## Hisen

*اول که خیلی تبریک ! ثانا کاش یه تاپیک جدا بزنی و بگی از بهمن و اسفند تا روز کنکورت چه شد که این چنین شد ! روش مطالعه و ....... 
به نظرم جالب میشه !*

----------


## king of konkur

> *اول که خیلی تبریک ! ثانا کاش یه تاپیک جدا بزنی و بگی از بهمن و اسفند تا روز کنکورت چه شد که این چنین شد ! روش مطالعه و ....... 
> به نظرم جالب میشه !*


مرسی مرسیییی. نتایج بیاد حتما این کارو می کنم. بدون هیچ شکی. چون خیلی تجربه باحال و استرس زایی بود

----------


## king of konkur

> تورو خدا به من بگین تو عموم ی چکار کردین برای هر درس


خب عمومی،
ادبیات ک کلا نخوندم تایم نداشتم اصن -_- کلا با ادبیات حال نمی کردم وگرنه میشد تایم پیدا کرد واسش در حقیقت 36 درصد زدم
عربی خب من سال 97 94.7 زدم. امسال مرداد خوندم با جمع بندی ناصح زاده جلو رفتم و کتاب جمع بندی خیلی سبز غزال موسوی رو تست هاشو کار کردم و 81 زدم
دینی فقط خط ویژه خوندم 74 زدم
زبان هم خب کلاس می رفتم سالیان پیش و 94.7 زدم (با اینکه مطمئن بودم صد زدم و فکر کنم یکیشو پاک کردم گزینه دیگه زدم تو پاسخنامه احتمالا درست پاک نشده -_-)

----------


## Oxygen

> خب عمومی،
> ادبیات ک کلا نخوندم تایم نداشتم اصن -_- کلا با ادبیات حال نمی کردم وگرنه میشد تایم پیدا کرد واسش در حقیقت 36 درصد زدم
> عربی خب من سال 97 94.7 زدم. امسال مرداد خوندم با جمع بندی ناصح زاده جلو رفتم و کتاب جمع بندی خیلی سبز غزال موسوی رو تست هاشو کار کردم و 81 زدم
> دینی فقط خط ویژه خوندم 74 زدم
> زبان هم خب کلاس می رفتم سالیان پیش و 94.7 زدم (با اینکه مطمئن بودم صد زدم و فکر کنم یکیشو پاک کردم گزینه دیگه زدم تو پاسخنامه احتمالا درست پاک نشده -_-)


الحق گه سلطان کنکوری :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Maneli

> خب عمومی،
> ادبیات ک کلا نخوندم تایم نداشتم اصن -_- کلا با ادبیات حال نمی کردم وگرنه میشد تایم پیدا کرد واسش در حقیقت 36 درصد زدم
> عربی خب من سال 97 94.7 زدم. امسال مرداد خوندم با جمع بندی ناصح زاده جلو رفتم و کتاب جمع بندی خیلی سبز غزال موسوی رو تست هاشو کار کردم و 81 زدم
> دینی فقط خط ویژه خوندم 74 زدم
> زبان هم خب کلاس می رفتم سالیان پیش و 94.7 زدم (با اینکه مطمئن بودم صد زدم و فکر کنم یکیشو پاک کردم گزینه دیگه زدم تو پاسخنامه احتمالا درست پاک نشده -_-)


اختصاصی رو هم بگو برگامون بریزه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## میلاد زد

> خب عمومی،
> ادبیات ک کلا نخوندم تایم نداشتم اصن -_- کلا با ادبیات حال نمی کردم وگرنه میشد تایم پیدا کرد واسش در حقیقت 36 درصد زدم
> عربی خب من سال 97 94.7 زدم. امسال مرداد خوندم با جمع بندی ناصح زاده جلو رفتم و کتاب جمع بندی خیلی سبز غزال موسوی رو تست هاشو کار کردم و 81 زدم
> دینی فقط خط ویژه خوندم 74 زدم
> زبان هم خب کلاس می رفتم سالیان پیش و 94.7 زدم (با اینکه مطمئن بودم صد زدم و فکر کنم یکیشو پاک کردم گزینه دیگه زدم تو پاسخنامه احتمالا درست پاک نشده -_-)


 اراده و پشتکار قاصرن از توصیف تو براوو

----------


## king of konkur

> الحق گه سلطان کنکوری


چاکرم  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## king of konkur

> اختصاصی رو هم بگو برگامون بریزه


اختصاصیه یکم بالا پایینه مثه عمومی خوب نی :Yahoo (23): 
ریاضی 43 (اصن من همیشه ریاضی نقطه قوتم بوده نمیدونم چرا سر جلسه کنکور هم 97 هم 99 ریاضیو خراب کردم -_- شاید چون انتظار دیدن سوالی که نمیتونم حلش کنمو نداشتم و ازین سوالا خیلی بود :Yahoo (23): )
زیست من عمارلو خوندم فقط وقت نداشتم بشینم کتاب بخونم نکته در بیارم و اینا. عمارلو خوندم و فقطططططط تست کنکور زدم و خیلی بار تست کنکورارو تکرار کردم 58 درصد زدم
فیزیک هم نشستم تست های کنکورو فقط کار کردم 5-6 بار تستای کنکور سال 90 تا 97 رو زدم هم ریاضی هم تجربی 68 درصد زدم
شیمیو نگم -_- 38 زدم

----------


## king of konkur

> اراده و پشتکار قاصرن از توصیف تو براوو


خیلی مخلصم  :Yahoo (100):

----------

